# ND Winterkill - pics



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Lifted these from another forum. I hate seeing DNR people smiling over stuff like this. Heres the story as posted.

North Dakota Game and Fish wardens started hearing of dozens of whitetail deer stranded in wheat fields around the tiny town of Zahl in late January. The western prairies had been shellacked by one winter storm after the other, with snow drifted 6 to 8 feet deep in places and wind chills in the -50 degree range. Then, on Feb. 10, western North Dakota was blasted by more than a foot of snow pushed by winds that whipped to 50mph. The deer started tipping over.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Were they all pulled off the highway? What do you do with trailer loads of deer carcasses?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> Lifted these from another forum. I hate seeing DNR people smiling over stuff like this. Heres the story as posted.


Nothing like jumping to conclusions. How do you know what he is smiling about. Maybe, he's glad they were done picking them all up. Perhaps he is doing what most other people do when a camera is shoved in their face, smile.

Maybe he got laid last night and is having a fond memeory flashback.

huntin1


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Winterkill happens, it hasn't happened a lot in the past years because of our mild winters, but it's not always a bad thing. It's just the natural process. I found many many yearlings dead this winter/spring, but we still have strong numbers throughout the state.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

guess i could have read the story :fiddle:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

huntin1,

Best reply I've read in months!! :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Looks like 30-40 less car collisions you ask me.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

i didnt think the game and fish bothered with winterkill or road kill? almost looks like a picture from the MN DNR after the TB hunt in January, not sure though, they look like in good condition


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Jmnhunter said:


> i didnt think the game and fish bothered with winterkill or road kill? almost looks like a picture from the MN DNR after the TB hunt in January, not sure though, they look like in good condition


It actually looks like the Game and Fish department in Williston.


----------



## Mcloving (May 5, 2009)

It is probably the dam Wisc DNR they been trying to kill every deer since the made up the CWD exuse! That is why I hunt deer by Lisbon now!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Jmnhunter said:


> i didnt think the game and fish bothered with winterkill or road kill? almost looks like a picture from the MN DNR after the TB hunt in January, not sure though, they look like in good condition


Alot of them look fat to me too... a starving deer is very very skinny.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think they are getting the road kill to feed the trailer full of mountain lions they release every year!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

djleye said:


> I think they are getting the road kill to feed the trailer full of mountain lions they release every year!!!! :lol: :wink:


Haha, they have that rumor in MN too!! :lol:


----------



## nd_hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I second cavedude, that looks like the G&F office in Williston...which makes sense since this supposedly happened in Zahl. Plus, the white ford in the background has ND plates.


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have been debating to make some comments about this, but when you know the situation and all the negativity that comes out of it.

But the real story on this is correct they were taken from Zahl area...some by vehicle damage and some from starving/STRESS were the case in most of these. The guy in the photo is not a Game and Fish employee, he was a nice guy that volunteered his time that day to go out and help them with this particular job in the cold and snow. And like one comment that was said when a picture is taken of you..you are suppose to smile for the camera if you like it or not. And he was probably tired and glad the day was over with.

Don't know how this picture appeared on the web... but its intention was to stress the winter that occurred in the state this past year and the severity of it for the wildlife. It is so much difficult for some humans to realize by sitting in our heated houses and cars and forget to realize what wildlife have to put up with being outside 24 hours a day 365 days a year. While we only go outside for as short of time as possible when it is very nasty outside. And I am very sure there were many more places that were like this or even worse in the state. But there was survival also and mother nature will take its course.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> Maybe he got laid last night and is having a fond memeory flashback


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have covered almost the entire state in the last 4 weeks, I only missed the SW corner. It just doesn't look that bad to me. There are tons of waterfowl from Bowbells to Hankinson, deer everywhere except the SE corner where they are down, and I have dodged pheasants on hwys 281,1, 52, 8, 83, 13, 11, 46, 200, 25, and 2.

A half *** reproduction and it will be a great year again.

The glass is half full 8)


----------



## Perch Tugger (Dec 4, 2008)

nd_hunter said:


> I second cavedude, that looks like the G&F office in Williston...which makes sense since this supposedly happened in Zahl. Plus, the white ford in the background has ND plates.


Living here in Williston I had heard about it from some of the guy's at work that had seen the trailer load. Having been to the Williston Game and Fish complex many times yes it is a picture of the Williston Game and Fish department office.


----------

